

Oral Arguments at Supreme Court for Alice Corp. v. CLS Bank - sthu11182
http://patentlyo.com/patent/2014/03/unpatentable-bilski-benson.html

======
sthu11182
Interesting question/answer

JUSTICE SOTOMAYOR: How about email and just word processing programs?

MR. PERRY: At a point in time in the past, I think both of those would have
been technological advances that were patentable. . . . Because they would
have provided a technological solution to a then unmet problem. Today,
reciting, and do it on a word processor is no different than and do it on a
typewriter or and do it on a calculator.

The inventive contribution component, which uses specifically the language of
conventional and routine and well understood, will evolve with technology.
That’s why it’s different than the abstract idea component.

